#ubuntu-sv 2011-08-01
<geo2306> Ola Buenos dias
<geo2306> alo
<geo2306> alo???
<geo2306> mmkahawa servidor y cliete puede instalarse en Ubuntu 11.04???
#ubuntu-sv 2011-08-06
<sancas> forces, Uu de donde sos?
<sancas> creo q este canal solo sirve para probar bots :s
<forces> gay
<sancas> estoy emulando 2 virtuales :P
